# Removed bursa from elbow



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

i didnt do this snowboarding, i slipped on some ice in a parking lot and apparently i landed on my elbow altho it didnt feel like it and i had a minor cut on my elbow. this was about 2 weeks ago...this past friday it started to swell up really bad so i went to ER and they said i busted the bursa which is apparently a soft layer that protects the bone or something. anyways so they drained the fluid and sent me home but the swelling got worse because what they didnt know until yesterday morning was that i had a staph infection as well so they operated immidiatly to drain my arm and flush it out.
the doctor says ill be able to ride by the weekend but to take it easy and wear an elbow pad - im just wondering who else out there as had this same type of injury...seems like an odd one to me:dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did it to my knee like 15 years ago. Difference is that I actually had like a sack fill up on my knee so it looked like I had 2 knee caps and it was so thick they couldn't drain it for fear of infection. Tripped over my cousin while we were fucking around on a snowboard at a resort took the edge to the knee and it popped it. Never had any infection or problem with it after that.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Sucks to hear dude, weird how things like that can arise from a seemingly insignificant bump or cut.

Glad you got diagnosed with the staph early though, my brother got staph from a naval ship in florida last summer and he came back with disgusting oozing sores all up and down his leg. Truly an unpleasant sight


----------

